# Males v. Females



## nyrgoal99 (May 5, 2008)

Is there any way to tell the males from the females in terms of cichlids?


----------



## Cichlids2007 (Apr 7, 2007)

It depends on the species, which species are you thinking about?


----------



## nyrgoal99 (May 5, 2008)

I think they are general african cichlids. Black with lighter stripes


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

nyrgoal99 said:


> I think they are general african cichlids. Black with lighter stripes


There are over 500 separate described species in the African Lakes alone. That doesn't count the all ones is the rivers and the estuaries.

It would be best if you could post a picture of the fish in question. That way we can also let you know what species you are dealing with as well as possibly being able to sex it.


----------

